# What does the HDTV option PC mode do?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Some say it's similar to Game Mode. Any info on this would be great.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Isn't that what we discussed in the other topic? 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f267/what-is-hdmi-pc-full-mode-on-alba-tv-665521.html

And it will vary by the TV brand/model. Neither of my current TV's, both of which have a VGA/PC input, have a "PC Mode" option.

What it does should be noted in the TV User Manual.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I guess my question is, are they the same thing? Just different name.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know. As I stated, it should be covered in the User Manual. This is not a standard feature on all TV's.


----------

